# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Barbados

## markantigua

Flew into Barbados this am on Liat. On time as well. I was on one of their new aircraft, ATR 72-600. They seat 68 persons, very comfortable too. Anyway I clicked my camera of some of the coastline when we were making our final approach. Enjoy. !!












Regards
Mark

----------


## NHDiane

Great shots!  I enjoyed several trips to Barbados, the last one about 15 years ago.

----------


## markantigua

Me too. I was last there in 1995.

----------


## markantigua

Just been watching the ladies on Stall #3 at the fish market in Bridgetown fillet the flying fish, they do it so quickly and precise.









Regards
Mark

----------


## JoshA

Getting ready for the Friday fish fry.

----------


## markantigua

Yeah in Oistins, gonna pop over there on Friday evening.

----------


## amyb

Great hands on photos.

----------


## NHDiane

My first experience with fish there was dining on flying fish!  Of course, had never heard of it but back then, they were fifty cents for 6-12 depending on the catch that day.  (my how times have changed!). We rented a house that had an awesome cook/housekeeper included.  She would go to the fish market every day, we would give her cash and she would purchase and prepare all the local fish along with any fresh vegetables available. But the flying fish were the very best, butterflied, battered in a to die for coating, and deep fried.  I still have cravings for those!!! A friend we traveled with even looked into possibly importing them into the US but ultimately, it was not a logical business opportunity back then.

----------


## markantigua

Fish Fry at Oistins.

Had a great night there on Friday evening, fun evening with great food and entertainment.





Some great fresh mahi  mahi from the grill.





One on the many menus from the various vendors.










Pats Place seemed to be the most popular haunt for food, although everyone looked good imho, we had quite a wait to get served but it was worth the effort.



The menu from Pats Place in bajan dollars, half it for USD.



Regards
Mark

----------


## NHDiane

Wow..prices of flying fish have gone up!!!

----------


## markantigua

The Bay Tavern, situated in Martin's Bay in the parish of St. John. This place was superb, great local cuisine with wonderful whole fried fresh red snapper, the fisherman were actually bringing them in straight from the boat cleaned and gutted ready for cooking, served with local provisions. Plenty of locals with a few tourists in, I guess they got lost when they found this place ???

The Bay Tavern.



My very gracious hosts, Louis and Rosie.



The Bay tavern from the beach.



A couple of views of the beach below the restaurant.





Fresh Red Snapper cleaned and gutted and just delivered to the kitchen.





3 fried whole red snappers, first with sweet potato cake.



Second with buttered cassava.



Third with breadfruit and saltfish pie.



While we were there the famous British celebrity chef Ainsley Harriott was filming a dish he had made for his new tv show in the UK, doing a world wide tour of food from around the world. He came over to me and introduced him self and asked me if I heard the football (soccer) results from the UK and we chewed the fat for 10 minutes or so. Nice guy very pleasant. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ainsley_Harriott







Regards
Mark.

----------


## markantigua

Some more views of Barbados of my weeks stay there.













will follow with more later

Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

Bathsheba on the east coast with the famous rock formation.





Always find a church in Barbados.









Regards
Mark

----------


## NHDiane

This was one of our favorite areas to visit...so beautiful and we always found it amazing just how many churches there were on the island.

----------


## markantigua

> This was one of our favorite areas to visit...so beautiful and we always found it amazing just how many churches there were on the island.



Yes churches all over the island. This one in The St. Lawrence Gap intrigued me, as straight after the church on strip was bar after bar after bar and restaurants with this beautiful church at the start of the strip with a gorgeous sea view from it's car park.







With views from it's car park.









More churches to follow.

Regards
Mark

----------


## NHDiane

All those sinners must have some place to repent!

----------


## markantigua

Some more churches.









The St. John Parish Church, really beautiful stone work again with great views of the countryside and the sea in the distance. 
It was also the final resting place of the then Prime Minister of Barbados who sadly passed away while still in office at the age of 49.
I had the  pleasure of meeting his sister and passing by her home for a drink with friends. Very gracious.













Regards
Mark.

----------


## noel

Thanks for the very nice tour Mark!
Ever been to Codrington College?

----------


## markantigua

No noel I have not, but Codrignton had a Barbuda connection in Antigua and Barbuda

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codrington,_Barbuda

Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

Some photos of the countryside  and views from the house I was staying at in the parish of St. George.









Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

Driving down the West Coast we stopped off in Speightstown/Port Saint Charles area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speightstown

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Saint_Charles













More of the area to follow.

Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

The next venture was to Miami/Enterprise Beaches.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_Beach,_Barbados



had a very good Chicken Roti at Mr. Delicious.











The lifeguard station between the beaches.













Regards
Mark

----------


## NHDiane

You make me want to go back...great tour of the island

----------


## markantigua

Still some more to post. !!!

----------


## Petri

> so beautiful and we always found it amazing just how many churches there were on the island.



We noticed that it was much easier to navigate by the churches than the road names on the map we had.

We also put a local religious radio channel on all the presets on the radio in the rental car and left it on to entertain the valet parking (we decided to splurge one night in a better restaurant).

----------


## markantigua

The Carib Beach Bar in Worthing, Christchurch.







The beach outside the bar.





Along the coast line of Worthing, right in the corner is the entrance to the St. Lawrence Gap with a host of bars and restaurants.



St. Lawrence Gap to follow.

Regards
Mark

----------


## Grey

I'm very much enjoying my tour of Barbados!

----------


## markantigua

Looking back towards the Carib Beach Bar, not in view. From the entrance of the St. Lawrence Gap.



Just some of the numerous bars/restaurants in the Gap. Very very busy on an evening, mainly with Brits, they like their beer.





















Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

Thanks Grey.
Anyway I can bring an end to all your misery with the last couple of photos. My last day back at the fish market in Oistins to pick up 3 packs of fresh flying fish to take back to Antigua. 2 of the 3 have gone already !! 10 fish in a pack for 12 Bajan Dollars = $6 USD. per pack.

Hope everyone enjoyed the photos.

Regards Mark.

----------


## NHDiane

AHHHH, there's my flying fish!!  Still a great bargain IMO.  Thanks for the posts Mark.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks for the guided tour!

----------

